# Xenon Headlights in 2005 3.5 SE?



## mr.happy (Jul 13, 2004)

Hi there,

Having purchased my '05 Altima in Canada, xenon headlights were not an option available at time of purchase last June. However, I do know that they are available in the US, and I think they are now available in Canada on the 3.5 SE-R model. I would very much like to set up my ride with this feature.

I've read a few threads where significant difficulties have been reported in coverting Altima head lights to xenon. But now that they are offered by Nissan on certain models, is there anything preventing me from going into my local Nissan dealer and asking them to install some like they have them on the SE-R?

Thanks!


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

i dont see why not, if worse comes to worse, and they wont allow you to do it, contact a Nissan dealer in the states near to you, and andhave them done there if they do it.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

that or you can do a custom retrofit set up to make it better than it comes on stock... possibly a Q45 HID projector would look really nice.


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

LIUSPEED said:


> that or you can do a custom retrofit set up to make it better than it comes on stock... possibly a Q45 HID projector would look really nice.


i would stay away from the $tealership for any cosmetic mods. go aftermarket and save yourself some cash.


----------



## felipestrong (Oct 5, 2004)

*Xenon Headlights*

Check out

www.hidtech.com

They have good HID retrofits


----------



## herman (Mar 23, 2004)

Definatly go aftermarked on headlamps.

Me, myself, I am going to use some Bosch low beam Xenon projector units off of a German driven Audi TT. They will be of higher quality than OEM Nissan. I just started....:


----------

